# Best Pie



## Luissa

Which is your favorite pie?


----------



## random3434

I love pumpkin pie, maybe because I'm not a big pie fan and only eat it at Thanksgiving. But.......without real whip cream on it, FORGET IT!  



I may have a slice of cherry pie or blueberry pie once a year too, but that's about it! 





It's worth the wait though!


----------



## Missourian

Strawberry rhubarb or mincemeat.


----------



## pegwinn

Pecan, hands down and forks up!


----------



## Annie

pegwinn said:


> Pecan, hands down and forks up!



I pretty much like pie, but tonight my son's girlfriend's father sent a chocolate pecan pie that was to die for! Literally,  It was so good, but how one could pack even more calories into a pie I wouldn't have thought possible.


----------



## Luissa

What is it with pecan pie? I have never liked it, and I think I am the only person in the world who doesn't!


----------



## Andrew2382

Blasphemy that I am the only one who voted for good ol American Pie


----------



## pegwinn

Luissa27 said:


> What is it with pecan pie? I have never liked it, and I think I am the only person in the world who doesn't!



Don't sweat it Luissa, the wife and kids don't like it either. They are pumpkin drones  

This means I have to settle for store-bought as well 



Andrew2382 said:


> Blasphemy that I am the only one who voted for good ol American Pie



The question was on favorite. I like Apple with ice cream. But Pecan edges it out for "favorite".


----------



## Luissa

pegwinn said:


> Don't sweat it Luissa, the wife and kids don't like it either. They are pumpkin drones
> 
> This means I have to settle for store-bought as well
> 
> 
> 
> The question was on favorite. I like Apple with ice cream. But Pecan edges it out for "favorite".


I love Apple also but not as much as when my Grandmother could make it, she is to old now to bake and she made the best. Pumpkin will always be my favorite, it is like going home when you eat it!!!!


----------



## p kirkes

Mince meat is my hands down favorite, but that chocolate pecan pie sounds intriguing.


----------



## strollingbones

what a lame ass pie poll...two options then other...you do realize you could have had a total of 10 options?

lemon pie...cocunut cream pie...key lime pie....chess pie....blueberry pie...cherry pie...peach pie...strawberry pie...sweet tater pie....custard pie...quiche or egg pie...the list goes on and on...and you have 2?  

coconut cream pie then chess pie


----------



## strollingbones

pear pie, plum pie, onion pie *best bubba voice* mincemeat pie, rubarb pie, derby pie


----------



## Andi G

Luissa27 said:


> What is it with pecan pie? I have never liked it, and I think I am the only person in the world who doesn't!



I like Pumpkin and Pecan pie but I too only eat it like once a year.   I didn't have any yesterday, It was one of those days I felt really full after my dinner.  Everyone else ate a lot and fell asleep so we left kind of early.


----------



## editec

Cherry, assuming its homemade with real baking cherries, of course.

Following that, strawberry rhubarb.


----------



## AVG-JOE

pegwinn said:


> Pecan, hands down and forks up!



I voted for apple, but I hovered over the 'other' button with my sisters pecan pie in mind.

-Joe


----------



## random3434

Luissa27 said:


> What is it with pecan pie? I have never liked it, and I think I am the only person in the world who doesn't!



I wouldn't touch a pecan pie with gunny's nutcracker!

There were 2 yesterday on the dessert table, I think I saw only one slice gone, and that was my SECOND time back~(hey, it's once a year, endulge I say....) I take it everyone else would have rather had the coconut, pumpkin, cherry, blueberry and rhubarb pies.....and the brownies and cakes and cookies, oh so many cookies!


----------



## editec

Echo Zulu said:


> I wouldn't touch a pecan pie with gunny's nutcracker!
> 
> There were 2 yesterday on the dessert table, I think I saw only one slice gone, and that was my SECOND time back~(hey, it's once a year, endulge I say....) I take it everyone else would have rather had the coconut, pumpkin, cherry, blueberry and rhubarb pies.....and the brownies and cakes and cookies, oh so many cookies!


 
_What?!_

Pecan pie is the best excuse for having Southern Heritage that I can think of.

When I'm having coffee with some pecan pie that's done well, and that pie topped with real whipped cream, I can _almost_ forgive those Southerners for the whole damned civil war.


----------



## random3434

editec said:


> _What?!_
> 
> Pecan pie is the best excuse for having Southern Heritage that I can think of.
> 
> When I'm having coffee with some pecan pie that's done well, and that pie topped with real whipped cream, I can _almost_ forgive those Southerners for the whole damned civil war.




It must be an aquired taste, kind of like red wine.  I wish I liked red wine, but just can't stomach it. Too me it tastes like grape juice gone bad!


----------



## editec

I think you're right.

I didn't like pecan pie when I was young.

I didn't like pizza pie when I was young, either, come to think of it.


----------



## Andi G

editec said:


> _What?!_
> 
> Pecan pie is the best excuse for having Southern Heritage that I can think of.
> 
> When I'm having coffee with some pecan pie that's done well, and that pie topped with real whipped cream, I can _almost_ forgive those Southerners for the whole damned civil war.





Now I'm getting hungry for it.  I should have brought some home.


----------



## Missourian

strollingbones said:


> what a lame ass pie poll...two options then other...you do realize you could have had a total of 10 options?
> 
> lemon pie...cocunut cream pie...key lime pie....chess pie....blueberry pie...cherry pie...peach pie...strawberry pie...sweet tater pie....custard pie...quiche or egg pie...the list goes on and on...and you have 2?
> 
> coconut cream pie then chess pie





Mmmmmm...Sweet potato pie....I forgot about that.  


I had never heard of chess pie before.  I had to look it up:

"Chess pie is a dessert characteristic of Southern U.S. cuisine. Recipes vary, but are generally similar in that they call for the preparation of a single crust and a filling composed of eggs, butter, granulated sugar, brown sugar and vanilla. What sets chess pie apart from many other custard pies is the substitution of corn meal for flour. Some recipes also call for corn syrup, which tends to create a more gelatinous consistency. The pie is then baked. The resulting pie is very sweet and often consumed with coffee in order to offset this somewhat. Although preparation of a pecan pie is similar (with the obvious addition of pecans), pecan pie usually contains corn syrup."

Chess pie - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Shogun

The answer to this question is HAIR PIE.  sheesh..


----------



## Missourian

Shogun said:


> The answer to this question is HAIR PIE.  sheesh..




​


----------



## Care4all

Favorites per Holiday

Pumpkin pie- for Thanksgiving
Pecan Pie= for Christmas
Coconut creme or Flan- for New Years
Keylime pie or Cream cheese pie with pear and glazed strawberry- for easter

THAT'S my 4 slices of pie a year!


----------



## Anguille

Shepherd's pie followed by strawberry rhubarb, key lime or mulberry pie.


----------



## random3434

Anguille said:


> Shepherd's pie followed by strawberry rhubarb, key lime or mulberry pie.



Oh, I forgot about Key Lime. Yeah, I'll have a piece of that sista!


----------



## Anguille

For all you pumpkin pie fans, I just had some Ben and Jerry's Pumpkin Cheesecake ice cream. It's a limited edition. TDF!!!


----------



## random3434

Anguille said:


> For all you pumpkin pie fans, I just had some Ben and Jerry's Pumpkin Cheesecake ice cream. It's a limited edition. TDF!!!



OK, I'm a weirdo.

I don't really like ice cream. Again, I may have a scoop or two in a root beer float in the summer, or a cone from Dairy Queen,, but wouldn't eat it at home or someone's house.



Little Echo loves it though, her favorite is 'Moose Tracks.'


----------



## Anguille

My boyfriend doesn't like it either. When he had time he liked to make it though, invent new flavors and watch other people (me) eat it.


----------



## Anguille

Echo Zulu said:


> OK, I'm a weirdo.
> 
> I don't really like ice cream. Again, I may have a scoop or two in a root beer float in the summer, or a cone from Dairy Queen,, but wouldn't eat it at home or someone's house.
> 
> 
> 
> Little Echo loves it though, her favorite is 'Moose Tracks.'


Echo-ette must love choco-lette.


----------



## random3434

Anguille said:


> Echo-ette must love choco-lette.



Yep-ette!

I love chocolate too, just not in dairy or pie form!


----------



## Shogun

Anguille said:


> For all you pumpkin pie fans, I just had some Ben and Jerry's Pumpkin Cheesecake ice cream. It's a limited edition. TDF!!!



that is some tasty ice cream.. Have you ever had pumpkin beer in the fall?  good stuff.


----------



## Anguille

Shogun said:


> that is some tasty ice cream.. Have you ever had pumpkin beer in the fall?  good stuff.



I had some last year. Thanks for reminding me!


----------



## Luissa

strollingbones said:


> what a lame ass pie poll...two options then other...you do realize you could have had a total of 10 options?
> 
> lemon pie...cocunut cream pie...key lime pie....chess pie....blueberry pie...cherry pie...peach pie...strawberry pie...sweet tater pie....custard pie...quiche or egg pie...the list goes on and on...and you have 2?
> 
> coconut cream pie then chess pie


with all the pies you listed is exactly why I put other!


----------



## Luissa

Shogun said:


> that is some tasty ice cream.. Have you ever had pumpkin beer in the fall?  good stuff.


I had some henry wienhardts pumpkin beer but it had a wierd after taste!


----------



## Shogun

that aftertaste was the soul of Charlie Brown's great pumpkin going strait to hell via your liver.


----------



## Luissa

Shogun said:


> that aftertaste was the soul of Charlie Brown's great pumpkin going strait to hell via your liver.


I can't remember what it was on if it was a commercial or something else but it was Charlie Brown older and he is looking up his old girlfriends and he goes to Peppermint Patties house and she is a lesbian with Lucy I think. It was hilarious!


----------



## Shogun

wasnt that from Family guy?  Robot Chicken, maybe?


----------



## pegwinn

Luissa27 said:


> I had some henry wienhardts pumpkin beer but it had a wierd after taste!



I make my own beer (not joking here) and any fruit additions are tough to get just so. The chemistry is really easy to over do. But, I hate punkins except at hollow eeeeen 



Luissa27 said:


> I can't remember what it was on if it was a commercial or something else but it was Charlie Brown older and he is looking up his old girlfriends and he goes to Peppermint Patties house and she is a lesbian with Lucy I think. It was hilarious!



I bet he's still in therapy from having the football yanked out from under him. Snoopy is likely flying for air america while Shroeder is in a piano bar getting hammered on Billy Joel tunes.

But what about the little red haired girl.........

Bwah wah wah.......


----------



## Luissa

Shogun said:


> wasnt that from Family guy?  Robot Chicken, maybe?


it wasn't a cartoon I forgot to add that! And did you see the Star Wars Robot chicken? hilarious


----------



## Angel Heart

Sweet Potato... Yum Yum...


----------



## strollingbones

maybe breaking pies down into cream, fruit, nut, etc


----------



## Luissa

strollingbones said:


> maybe breaking pies down into cream, fruit, nut, etc


i remember that next time!


----------



## strollingbones

persimmon pie, crabapple pie, maple syrup pie


----------



## Toro

Chocolate cream.

Just finished a piece.  Mm-mmm!


----------



## Anguille

strollingbones said:


> persimmon pie, crabapple pie, maple syrup pie



I've never had any of those kinds of pie!!!!

Can I come to your house ?

_drool*_


----------



## random3434

Anguille said:


> I've never had any of those kinds of pie!!!!
> 
> Can I come to your house ?
> 
> _drool*_



I wonder what would be in maple syrup pie, besides syrup?  


some pancakes or a waffle maybe?


----------



## Anguille

Echo Zulu said:


> I wonder what would be in maple syrup pie, besides syrup?
> 
> 
> some pancakes or a waffle maybe?



Snow?


----------



## random3434

Anguille said:


> Snow?



Did Laura Ingalls Wilder make it?


----------



## Missourian

strollingbones said:


> persimmon pie, crabapple pie, maple syrup pie




MMMMMmmmm....persimmon pie...haven't had one of those in a decade.

Can I come over too?  I'll pick up Anguille, it will take her forever to get there on her bike. 

Heck, look how long it takes her to tell ya it ain't you she's lookin' for.


----------



## YWN666

Blackberry pie


----------



## Missourian

YWN666 said:


> Blackberry pie




I'm with ya...still hot, in a bowl with whole milk and sugar...



I have come to the conclusion 'I never met a pie I didn't like'.


----------



## tigerbob

pegwinn said:


> Pecan, hands down and forks up!



Two forks up.


----------



## Cecilie1200

strollingbones said:


> pear pie, plum pie, onion pie *best bubba voice* mincemeat pie, rubarb pie, derby pie



Do I detect an obsession here?


----------



## Cecilie1200

Echo Zulu said:


> Yep-ette!
> 
> I love chocolate too, just not in dairy or pie form!



You don't like chocolate cream pie?!  

I like peach pie, but I prefer peach cobbler, especially if it's warm.  Love chocolate cream pie.  Just made a cheesecake-flavored cream pie.  I'd like banana and coconut cream pie, if I wasn't allergic to both bananas and coconut.


----------



## Cecilie1200

strollingbones said:


> persimmon pie, crabapple pie, maple syrup pie



Seriously, I'm detecting a pie obsession here.  Therapy may be required.


----------



## Anguille

Missourian said:


> MMMMMmmmm....persimmon pie...haven't had one of those in a decade.
> 
> Can I come over too?  I'll pick up Anguille, it will take her forever to get there on her bike.
> 
> Heck, look how long it takes her to tell ya it ain't you she's lookin' for.



LOL! What is it with you guys from Missouri? Such charmers.


----------



## Anguille

YWN666 said:


> Blackberry pie



That's what I make the best!! Pick the berries and pop them in a pie before they lose the warmth from the sun.


----------



## Paulie

AVG-JOE said:


> I voted for apple, but I hovered over the 'other' button with my sisters pecan pie in mind.
> 
> -Joe



I liked your sister's pie too


----------



## catzmeow

I know this will surely paint me as an oddball, but it is traditional in my family to eat squash pie at Thanksgiving and Christmas, in lieu of pumpkin.  I think that my great great grandmother must have had a pumpkin shortage and a squash surplus one year, and created the sacred squash pie recipe to address it.  We've been eating it ever since (with COOL WHIP only, never whipped cream).  Or, maybe Missourians are just weird.  

I've yet to encounter ANYONE in my life whose family also eats squash pie.  But, in my opinion, it tastes better than pumpkin.


----------



## Anguille

catzmeow said:


> I know this will surely paint me as an oddball, but it is traditional in my family to eat squash pie at Thanksgiving and Christmas, in lieu of pumpkin.  I think that my great great grandmother must have had a pumpkin shortage and a squash surplus one year, and created the sacred squash pie recipe to address it.  We've been eating it ever since (with COOL WHIP only, never whipped cream).  Or, maybe Missourians are just weird.
> 
> I've yet to encounter ANYONE in my life whose family also eats squash pie.  But, in my opinion, it tastes better than pumpkin.



I made it once with butternut squash. It's really good!


----------



## Shogun

did she just say she is from Missouri?


----------



## Anguille

If she's Catholic, this might be your lucky day.


----------



## Shogun

i'm keeping a tally of all the Missourians.  So far, i've seen three of us.  


not that unrequited net-love doesn't sound like a lot of fun and all...


----------



## Anguille

I like all three that I've met.


----------



## Shogun

well that's 'cause were from the Show Me state, Ang.


----------



## catzmeow

Shogun said:


> did she just say she is from Missouri?



I am totally FROM Missouri, I spent all my growing-up years there, but I currently live in Florida.  

What part of MO?  I grew up outside of Kansas City in a little town called Greenwood.


----------



## catzmeow

Anguille said:


> I made it once with butternut squash. It's really good!



Yay!  There are two of us!


----------



## aztech

I have to say.... rhubarb crumble with proper British Devon Custard.....


----------



## strollingbones

Ingredients
1 each pie shell (9 inch) 9 inch 
2 1/4 cups maple syrup  
3/4 cup light cream  
1/4 cup flour, all-purpose  
4 large eggs  
1 cup walnuts optional 

Directions
In bowl, whisk together maple syrup, cream, flour and eggs until blended; stir in nuts (if using).

Pour into crust.

Bake in 375 oven for 10 minutes; reduce heat to 350 and bake for 30-35 minutes longer or until set.

Let cool on rack.


Recipe: Quebec Maple Syrup Pie


----------



## Valerie

strollingbones said:


> Ingredients
> 1 each pie shell (9 inch) 9 inch
> 2 1/4 cups maple syrup
> 3/4 cup light cream
> 1/4 cup flour, all-purpose
> 4 large eggs
> 1 cup walnuts optional
> 
> Directions
> In bowl, whisk together maple syrup, cream, flour and eggs until blended; stir in nuts (if using).
> 
> Pour into crust.
> 
> Bake in 375 oven for 10 minutes; reduce heat to 350 and bake for 30-35 minutes longer or until set.
> 
> Let cool on rack.
> 
> 
> Recipe: Quebec Maple Syrup Pie



That sounds yummy!  Never heard of maple syrup pie before.

This year I baked a pumpkin pie, a squash pie and a swedish apple pie.

According to the family, the apple pie was the best this year!  

Next year I just might try that maple syrup pie!  Thanks!


----------



## strollingbones

next year...pies are not just for the holidays....pies are easy to make and can be made with about anything....most people are terrified of pie crusts and the ones in the store are either real pricey or plain bad....


----------



## Valerie

strollingbones said:


> next year...pies are not just for the holidays....pies are easy to make and can be made with about anything....most people are terrified of pie crusts and the ones in the store are either real pricey or plain bad....



Okay, maybe for Christmas...I'm just feeling a bit stuffed at the moment.


----------



## Anguille

Shogun said:


> well that's 'cause were from the Show Me state, Ang.



Bad news, Shogun. She's a Cecilie wannabee.


----------



## Anguille

aztech said:


> I have to say.... rhubarb crumble with proper British Devon Custard.....



Looks good. But I just don't see myself saying, " Git in the kitchen, Shoogie, and bake me some crumble".


----------



## Shogun

catzmeow said:


> I am totally FROM Missouri, I spent all my growing-up years there, but I currently live in Florida.
> 
> What part of MO?  I grew up outside of Kansas City in a little town called Greenwood.



Columbia.  but I spent most of my early years in and out of St. Louis.


----------



## catzmeow

Shogun said:


> Columbia.  but I spent most of my early years in and out of St. Louis.


Ah, sweet.  I love SL.  Especially the restaurants in "the Hill."  Did you go to Mizzou?


----------



## Shogun

Anguille said:


> Looks good. But I just don't see myself saying, " Git in the kitchen, Shoogie, and bake me some crumble".



HA!


----------



## catzmeow

Anguille said:


> Bad news, Shogun. She's a Cecilie wannabee.



I don't ever want to be anyone but me.  I do find Cecilie VERY FUNNY, though.  I like her snarky wit.


----------



## catzmeow

Anguille said:


> Looks good. But I just don't see myself saying, " Git in the kitchen, Shoogie, and bake me some crumble".



But if it has rhubarb in it...oh, hells to the YES.  I could totally eat some of that right now.


----------



## Shogun

catzmeow said:


> Ah, sweet.  I love SL.  Especially the restaurants in "the Hill."  Did you go to Mizzou?



no, I hate the fucking Missouri Tigers.  Not so much for their teams but because this town is bursting with douche bags who think Mizzou is an ivy league school.  I'm the kind of guy that wears KU gear just to piss off the locals.


----------



## Anguille

catzmeow said:


> I don't ever want to be anyone but me.  I do find Cecilie VERY FUNNY, though.  I like her snarky wit.



You're both very funny in small doses. Good thing you don't mind being laughed at. Clowns are a short commodity here. Or maybe not ....


----------



## catzmeow

Shogun said:


> no, I hate the fucking Missouri Tigers.  Not so much for their teams but because this town is bursting with douche bags who think Mizzou is an ivy league school.  I'm the kind of guy that wears KU gear just to piss off the locals.



Perhaps we're related.  I live in Tallahassee, home of the FSU Seminoles, and we are surrounded by garnet and gold clad d-bags.  We root for Florida just because we find the FSU clones so annoying.

p.s.  KU's basketball fieldhouse is named after my great, great uncle.


----------



## catzmeow

Anguille said:


> You're both very funny in small doses. Good thing you don't mind being laughed at. Clowns are a short commodity here. Or maybe not ....



I mainly amuse myself.  

I have a piece of art on the wall of my office that says, "blessed are we who can laugh at ourselves for we shall never cease to be amused."


----------



## Luissa

aztech said:


> I have to say.... rhubarb crumble with proper British Devon Custard.....


my mom makes that! It is to die for!


----------



## Luissa

Shogun said:


> no, I hate the fucking Missouri Tigers.  Not so much for their teams but because this town is bursting with douche bags who think Mizzou is an ivy league school.  I'm the kind of guy that wears KU gear just to piss off the locals.


I honorary KU fan myself with two grandma and a grandpa from Kansas. My one year old even has a KU shirt even with living here in Washington and I would have to say my Grams still doesn't like Mizzou today even though she now also lives in Washington and is more a WSU fan then a KU fan.


----------



## random3434

strollingbones said:


> next year...pies are not just for the holidays....pies are easy to make and can be made with about anything....most people are terrified of pie crusts and the ones in the store are either real pricey or plain bad....



Do you make your pie crust with lard bones?


----------



## Cecilie1200

catzmeow said:


> I know this will surely paint me as an oddball, but it is traditional in my family to eat squash pie at Thanksgiving and Christmas, in lieu of pumpkin.  I think that my great great grandmother must have had a pumpkin shortage and a squash surplus one year, and created the sacred squash pie recipe to address it.  We've been eating it ever since (with COOL WHIP only, never whipped cream).  Or, maybe Missourians are just weird.
> 
> I've yet to encounter ANYONE in my life whose family also eats squash pie.  But, in my opinion, it tastes better than pumpkin.



I don't personally like it, but they're fairly common in my family, too.  Might just be a Southernish thing.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Echo Zulu said:


> Do you make your pie crust with lard bones?



Lard bones? What in the heck is that?


----------



## Annie

Cecilie1200 said:


> Lard bones? What in the heck is that?



I think it should have been; Do you use lard, Bones?


----------



## random3434

Annie said:


> I think it should have been; Do you use lard, Bones?



lol, thanks teach!

Yeah, I wondered who would think I meant lard bones lol. 


That would make a gross pie crust now wouldn't it!


----------



## Annie

Echo Zulu said:


> lol, thanks teach!
> 
> Yeah, I wondered who would think I meant lard bones lol.
> 
> 
> That would make a gross pie crust now wouldn't it!



LOL! You made me LOL!


----------



## random3434

Annie said:


> LOL! You made me LOL!



The only reason I asked is because I saw Faith Hill on Letterman on Thanksgiving night. She was saying she still makes her pie crust with lard, Dave said his mom does too. I'm sure my mom did, we always had that gross grease on the stove in a tin coffee can..............


----------



## Annie

Echo Zulu said:


> The only reason I asked is because I saw Faith Hill on Letterman on Thanksgiving night. She was saying she still makes her pie crust with lard, Dave said his mom does too. I'm sure my mom did, we always had that gross grease on the stove in a tin coffee can..............



Actually it's supposed to be 'the best.' I'm grossed out with Crisco, but I'm a product of my time.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Annie said:


> I think it should have been; Do you use lard, Bones?



Oh, thank GOD.

It's not nice to scare the pregnant lady.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Echo Zulu said:


> The only reason I asked is because I saw Faith Hill on Letterman on Thanksgiving night. She was saying she still makes her pie crust with lard, Dave said his mom does too. I'm sure my mom did, we always had that gross grease on the stove in a tin coffee can..............



I was always taught that lard was for the poor folks.  Mom used the grease can only for draining it off the food, not for reuse.

On the other hand, I'd rather slit my wrists than make a pie crust from scratch, because I'm too lazy.  That's one reason I prefer cobbler to pie:  the biscuits are a lot faster and easier to make than pie crust.


----------



## Annie

Cecilie1200 said:


> I was always taught that lard was for the poor folks.  Mom used the grease can only for draining it off the food, not for reuse.
> 
> On the other hand, I'd rather slit my wrists than make a pie crust from scratch, because I'm too lazy.  That's one reason I prefer cobbler to pie:  the biscuits are a lot faster and easier to make than pie crust.



Well if you can 'forget' the fat values, try the Crisco recipe, it rocks. On the other hand, if really brave, do the Crisco and the lard recipes. My guess, the later beats the former for taste and flakiness.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Annie said:


> Well if you can 'forget' the fat values, try the Crisco recipe, it rocks. On the other hand, if really brave, do the Crisco and the lard recipes. My guess, the later beats the former for taste and flakiness.



I think the last time I made a pie crust from scratch, I used butter.  Generally speaking, if I simply MUST make a pie, I get frozen pie crust, which I'm perfectly happy with.


----------



## DavidS

poontang pie.


----------



## Anguille

DavidS said:


> poontang pie.



That was bound to happen. No crustion about it!


----------



## catzmeow

I'm lazy also, so I rarely make pie crust from scratch, but Marie Callendars makes crust that tastes homemade.


----------



## Annie

Cecilie1200 said:


> I think the last time I made a pie crust from scratch, I used butter.  Generally speaking, if I simply MUST make a pie, I get frozen pie crust, which I'm perfectly happy with.



Truely they aren't bad, but not as good as homemade. With that said, easier and often tastier, graham cracker and cookie crusts! Especially regarding custard and cheesecake. MMmmmm


----------



## random3434

Now, how about homemade pot pies?

I have made a mean vegetarian pot pie, anyone else?


( I know you all put meat in yours, but how do you make them?)


----------



## catzmeow

I make them all the time with leftover chicken, gravy, and vegetables.  Or, more recently, leftover turkey, leftover turkey gravy, and leftover vegetables from Thanksgiving.  I also LOVE quiche.


----------



## Annie

Echo Zulu said:


> Now, how about homemade pot pies?
> 
> I have made a mean vegetarian pot pie, anyone else?
> 
> 
> ( I know you all put meat in yours, but how do you make them?)



well I know you are vegan, but me? not so much. I love Shepard's pie and burger pie.


----------



## random3434

catzmeow said:


> I make them all the time with leftover chicken, gravy, and vegetables.  Or, more recently, leftover turkey, leftover turkey gravy, and leftover vegetables from Thanksgiving.  I also LOVE quiche.



I love spinach quiche, without the bacon of course. 

Did you have a turkey daiquiri to go with your pot pie?


----------



## Annie

Echo Zulu said:


> I love spinach quiche, without the bacon of course.
> 
> Did you have a turkey daiquiri to go with your pot pie?



I'm getting hungry. Getting ready to go to bed. Got to fit into the size 6. LOL!


----------



## Cecilie1200

catzmeow said:


> I'm lazy also, so I rarely make pie crust from scratch, but Marie Callendars makes crust that tastes homemade.



I like to go to the actual Marie Callendar's restaurant in town and buy fresh-made pies.  

Their frozen ones are quite good, too.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Annie said:


> Truely they aren't bad, but not as good as homemade. With that said, easier and often tastier, graham cracker and cookie crusts! Especially regarding custard and cheesecake. MMmmmm



One of the reasons I like whipped-cream pies:  graham cracker crusts.  Plus, you can buy them already prepared in the pan, so all you have to do is pour in the filling.  And now they come in lowfat and reduced sugar, for those with special food concerns.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Echo Zulu said:


> Now, how about homemade pot pies?
> 
> I have made a mean vegetarian pot pie, anyone else?
> 
> 
> ( I know you all put meat in yours, but how do you make them?)



I've made chicken pie before, but I'm more likely to simply make chicken stew, which is essentially the filling of the pot pie, and then serve it with biscuits.


----------



## Annie

Cecilie1200 said:


> I've made chicken pie before, but I'm more likely to simply make chicken stew, which is essentially the filling of the pot pie, and then serve it with biscuits.



if sodium isn't a problem the chicken pot pies from Costco, are to die for.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Annie said:


> if sodium isn't a problem the chicken pot pies from Costco, are to die for.



Not for me, but it is for my husband.

Chicken stew is really easy, anyway.  I buy huge bags of frozen boneless, skinless chicken breasts to keep in the freezer.  Just boil however many you want in the stew, then chop them into chunks.  Put them in a pot with chopped potatoes, baby carrots, a chopped onion, and any other chopped veggies of your choice, some canned chicken broth and gravy, add poultry seasoning and a couple of bay leaves, and let 'er simmer.

You can make an enormous pot for very little more effort than a small one, and then have leftovers for AGES.  I'm always in favor of anything that provides multiple meals, so that I don't have to cook every day.


----------



## Luissa

Annie said:


> if sodium isn't a problem the chicken pot pies from Costco, are to die for.


my problem is chicken pot pies is they put to many peas in them! I wish they would make a kind with out them!


----------

